# CSX N scale layout video?



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Sorry for the off the wall request, but I can't find a video I watched of a very large prototypical N scale layout. I'm pretty sure the owner/builder was an active Conrail/NFS employee... he had a company t-shirt on in the video, but I might be wrong about which railroad.

Anyway, video showed the 100 car train snaking through the mountains with lots of tree covered hills. I'm 90% sure I was watching it on Youtube but maybe it was on this forum?

Frustrated that I can no longer find it. Any ideas?


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

I would like to see that!


----------



## jon612 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

*THANK YOU*

Whoop! Thank you -- that's it!!! :appl:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, what a talented modeler!! I can't imagine the $$ he has tied up in all that!

I don't drink, I don't smoke, I don't live high on the hog...you'd think I could afford more train-wise. But no...


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*layout*

Hi,all...I`ve saw a lot of layouts,but this one is the best. absolutely amazing. Gotta be a "work of Love" . Thanks for sharing.:appl:


----------

